# Easy one - Walnut veneer shellac and filler?



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

I am refinishing an old sewing machine base that is a walnut burl veneer on plywood. I'm using a dark shellac which is matching just fine but I notice that I see typical walnut grain texture in the sheen of the new shellac. I stripped the old finish using alcohol should I of used a grain filler to have a more uniform surface and less grain pores showing? 

FYI I'm on my third coat now using a very thin cut on the shellac. 

thanks for tips


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats one way another is to fill the grain with shellac. Which color shellac are you using?.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

It's a slightly tinted dark shellac from Homestead products. It has made the walnut burl really look great. FYI this is a learner project so it's not critical but I need/want to learn to work with shellac as I have nicer pieces that need refinishing or sprucing up existing shellac finish. Most of my woodworking projects have been using varnish (poly type) or painted.


----------



## Thomas Gioscia (Jan 8, 2009)

whirichardson said:


> I am refinishing an old sewing machine base that is a walnut burl veneer on plywood. I'm using a dark shellac which is matching just fine but I notice that I see typical walnut grain texture in the sheen of the new shellac. I stripped the old finish using alcohol should I of used a grain filler to have a more uniform surface and less grain pores showing?
> 
> FYI I'm on my third coat now using a very thin cut on the shellac.
> 
> thanks for tips


Yes, a paste wood filler at this stage should be used. Over the shellac you can rub the paste wood filler into the grain in a circular pattern. Use your bare hand. Paste wood filler is also sold as grain filler.
After just a few minutes of dry time, take a piece of 0000 steel wool.
Your next coat of tinted shellac will look great and color the filler.


----------

